# Duck Decoy Spread



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm just curious on what your opening day spread consists of? 
How many dekes do you use?
What kind of motion you throwing out?
Mojos (ehh or nehh) I've had days where they seem to work and days where as soon as there down birds finish.

Any tips would be grateful
Thanx


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep it small and simple. I personally run no more than 10-12. Last 2 years I put out 2gwt 3blacks 6mallards and hen mojo.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

everyone is gonna have a different opinion and tell you to many or not enough, my personal set im running 54 decs and a robo or 2 lol, overkill some say, but ive limited more than not on the opener. I tend to run 2 to 1 hens tho


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think it depends on what kind of water your hunting. For bigger water I use 5-6 dozen duck 12 geese with a mojo or 2 and for the marsh I use 12-18 mallards 6 bwt and 12 geese and a mojo. I put my geese on the side of the blind away from the duck decoys and had a lot of success.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

For the UP opener, hunting a river mouth on the shore of big water, we used a dozen mallards, drake and hen pintail, 6 blue bills, 3 buffies, and 4 full body geese. not all together of course. The buffies are my favorite decoys. They pull in all sorts of ducks. The only issue we had was we had to move the geese further away.

For the southern opener I will be on a small pond and only using half a dozen mallards, mostly hens. 

I don't use my mojo anymore, but I did order up three of those water vibrator magnet things for calm water days. Seems like we get a lot of those.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I am the king of overkill on opening day. Last 2 years on the middle opener we have run 80 goose floaters, and about 100 duck decoys ( mostly mallards with some blacks, teal, widgeon,ringnecks, red heads, and a pair of wood ducks.) we will use a jerk string and 2 robo ducks with remotes. This is definatly over kill but we have done really good with the refuge spread where we hunt (public spot). It seems that birds can't resist checking out the spread. On the south opener I will run a third of this spread but there are no other hunters around us. Good luck everyone!

Mike


"StinkFinger"


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Opener for me in the north zone I ran 7 dekes. All hen mallards and shot a 2 man limit. 

South zone opener I'll run 3-4 dekes, 3 hens 1 drake. Maybe a mojo.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Keep it mostly brown for a few weeks. Number of decoys is a preferance thing. Small hole not very many, larger open water spread = more decoys. No science in the opener really at least in my opinion. We are usually over run with tennis shoe hunters the first couple weeks anyway. Go out set what you want and add more if you think you need em. No mojos I hate those noisey spinners. 

Jerk cords are the boom digity and always have been. 

Good luck to all and have FUN! 

Smoke


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

smoke said:


> Keep it mostly brown for a few weeks.
> Smoke


Normally the case but watching ducks this morning.. I have never seen their plumage this far ahead..


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Will be throwing out 6 super mag mallards, 12 reg size mallards/blacks and 8 goose floaters. Bringing the mojo too but first bird it flares its getting pulled. May bring extra blacks too just in case a bigger spread is wanted...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Normally the case but watching ducks this morning.. I have never seen their plumage this far ahead..


Hopefully even better in another week. Haven't looked to close down here in a couple weeks. I HATE having to land birds opening morning just to look for a glint of green.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Every goose duck mojo jerk rig, decoy ive got!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

im with smoke dump the spinner and go with a jerk string
i got a new from rig em right to try out this weekend


----------



## greenheadsmacker (Aug 14, 2008)

We'll be putting out about 140 mallard & black duck and 60 goose. We have 2 Mojos but we haven't used them in 8 or 9 yrs.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I will run my normal opening day spread for zone 2: 4 wood ducks and 2 mallards. But I hunt a small area, and there (usually) isn't much competition.


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

We will be setting out about 12 dozen G&H Super Mag Mallards, another dozen teal dekes....a dozen black ducks mixed in with some prograde feeders and sleepers...another 2 dozen bills, along with 2 doz big foot floaters....3 guys...set up in 45 min...pick up in less than an hour....easy as pie!!!

Can't wait to see those cupped and committed mallards!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a safe opener!!!!!!

That being said, if I were hunting my normal spot...we usually put out around 8-10 doz mallards, and 6 doz divers...again, easy to put out and pick up with three guys..and it pays off nicely....

We have often been told that we are hunting over the refuge..lol funny heard that on here for another group as well....I like it!!!!!!!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Just pulled the last batch of mojo batteries off the chargers. Headin up in about a hour. 

Our opener spread:
6.5 dz mallards
1 dz teal
6 woodies
2 dz geese
14 mojos
2 wake makers 
4 jerk rigs..

Hittin the launch at 2:45 am, first decoy hits the water at 3am!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Usually 5 dozen mallards, dozen blacks, few pintails, 3 dozen bluebills, 1 bluebill mojo, couple cans, and a dozen geese for hunting the water. This year looks like I'm gonna be in a field because I have 5 other guys that wanna hunt with me so I'm gonna set out 8 dozen full body geese, 18 full body mallards, and 5 mojo mallards until the geese start flying. Hope it turns out like last year, 3 mallards short of a limit (stopped because we were limited out on hens) and a limit of honkers


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Just pulled the last batch of mojo batteries off the chargers. Headin up in about a hour.
> 
> Our opener spread:
> 6.5 dz mallards
> ...


Justyn ur a d bag! :lol: 
Smoke


----------

